# Displaying transfers



## msb (Feb 27, 2009)

I am a newby into transfers. We have done some sublimation and are now getting into stocking heat transfers. I am looking to a good way to display transfers, either in a book or some other way. Any sugestions would be great appriciated. THANKS


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike. What type of venure are you trying to sell in? Retail store, outdoor shows, conventions, etc.? There are binders available that are very suitable for displaying the transfers as well as other methods depending where you are selling.


----------



## msb (Feb 27, 2009)

Ed,
I am in a store front not far from your local. I saw you binders inline and signed up for a membership. We are also going to be doing some outdoors. Is there anything that stands on it's own.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Mike. There is no standing display that I know of. You might want to be creative with some sheets of plywood that you can attach printed pellon squares. The binders are also a very good way to display the designs but the limit the number of people who can look at one time.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

You need to display pressed designs as the transfers can look totaly different from the pressed results.


----------



## msb (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Ed I will look at what I can make. I just was not sure if there was anything out there that could be bought. Starting up in Wilingboro NJ and will be buying very soon.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This thread shows a transfer display that another member put together: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t4468.html


----------



## Madrod (Jun 27, 2007)

for outdoor events just transfer a sample of each design on to a twin sheet and you can hang one behind you on an ezup. you can also transfer onto other sheets and hang them over the 6foot tables you will be using. when you are done for the day just fold the sheets, they don't take up much room.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

The problem with the sheet method is that if a design becomes no longer available the you cannot remove it from the sheet.


----------



## m2c2designs (Feb 12, 2009)

One of the local schools here has a display I think it is called a poster display stand. It is made of aluminum that makes it light. It has 10 panels and you can display on the front and back. It isn't on wheels, but with a little creativity that can be accomplished. I have looked into them before, they sell counter top units and also some wall mount units. I found one company called triodisplay.com. Good luck hope this helps.

Michael


----------



## msb (Feb 27, 2009)

Rodney,
Thanks, That is great stuff and helps a lot!!!


----------



## msb (Feb 27, 2009)

Just want to thank all for the info. Gives me a few options.


----------

